# Henry K. Wampole & Co Inc bottle



## saruyojo (May 12, 2004)

This bottle was found in the attic of my 100+ year old home.  It has some residue in the bottle which appears to be an oil of some sort.  From my research of Henry K. Wampole I learned that an early product was Cod Liver Oil, so suspect that is what is in this bottle.  The mold seam does run up through the lip, so I believe it is a post 1900 bottle.  Can anyone give me more specifics.







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------

